# Paph.anitum x sanderianum



## iweyshen (Mar 22, 2011)

Three plants is blooming first time.This cross have same defect.The petal terminal is thin.This defect common in anitum cross sanderianum Type hybrids like Prince Edwards of York x anitum.We just can hope the plants next time bloom with strong growers can improve this defect.


----------



## emydura (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW. These are pretty amazing Iweyshen. Love the 2nd one in particular. These seem better than the PEOY x sanderianum we have been seeing recently.

David


----------



## Shiva (Mar 22, 2011)

Very lovely and good presentation of the flowers. The cross is called Paph. Yang-Ji Hawk.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 22, 2011)

Heck send them to me. The defect doesn't bother me at all. I'm in favor of #2 as well David.


----------



## Wendy (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree #2 is the best but would take any one of them. Lovely!


----------



## AquaGem (Mar 22, 2011)

#1 for me.....


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 22, 2011)

awesome colour and clean marking


----------



## John M (Mar 22, 2011)

I LOVE this! Wow!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Stunning!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: Sandie's petal length is definitely retained in this hybrid...


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful color!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice flowers! Looks like a Paph Paul Park

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (Mar 22, 2011)

amazing.


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! Have I replied already? Worth a second comment.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd be happy with such a flawed flower!oke:


----------



## paphjoint (Mar 23, 2011)

awesome !


----------



## chrismende (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous! That kind of flaw doesn't bother me much with these incredibly long petals. But, I'm not a breeder or a judge.


----------



## Paul (Mar 24, 2011)

very nive cross !!


----------



## ORG (Mar 24, 2011)

Wonderful cross
*Paphiopedilum Yang-Ji Hawk*

Has only one mistake. It is too big for my windowsill.

Best greetings

OLaf


----------

